# fav mens scent



## honor435 (Jul 3, 2010)

ok, mine is "black canyon" by peak. I need to add another one though, i did not like, cool water, drakkar or hugo, so..., whats a nice strong manly scent?


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 3, 2010)

Masculine Musk from SweetCakes. Don't let the term 'musk' in the name fool you, though. It's actually not anywhere near being musky at all. The SweetCakes site describes it as a manly musk scent, but neither I nor any of my testers can detect any hint of musk when smelling it. The SweetCakes description goes on to say that its fresh and phenomenally sexy at the same time- now _that_ description I can agree with.   

IrishLass


----------



## tomara (Jul 3, 2010)

Beau Brummel from Brambleberry is really nice.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 4, 2010)

I really really love Black Vetiver Cafe from Southern Garden Scents. Yummy!


----------



## lauramw71 (Jul 4, 2010)

I like Dude from NG, and London for Men from WSP.  My fiance only wants Aqua Di Gio and I am very excited that NG now has it!  Haven't tried it yet, but plan on getting some the next time I make an order.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 6, 2010)

My BIL loves Happy for Men, now I know that isn't the manliest scent out there as it is quite citrusy, but he loved it in soap.  He says it smells just like the cologne and my father really liked the smell of it too.  Very crisp clean scent for a man who maybe doesn't like the heavier earthy scents often associated with manliness.   Got it at wsp


----------



## IwantItgreen (Jul 7, 2010)

Redwood & cedar from Bert's is really good and strong.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 7, 2010)

Bay Rum from just scent is a good seller for me.


----------



## fasanis100 (Jul 11, 2010)

My customers love our Eternity for Men soap.  They just love the scent, very true to the cologne.
Another scent that I find works well for men is Patchouli.


----------



## donniej (Jul 11, 2010)

I've found that clove EO sells pretty well to men.


----------

